# Mt Holly, NJ - #D40440 YF NICE



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mount Holly, NJ | D-40440

This german shepherd girl was sitting so nicely when I visited her! She arrived at the shelter as a stray on April 3 and is available for adoption. She is 4 to 5 years old and weighs 65 pounds. If you like GSD's, you've got to meet this girl\


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Pretty, pretty girl.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This lovely lady is still listed......
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

